# Hello from Irish girl!!!



## jlundy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone!!! My name is Jamie and I have recently become very interested in makeup! I started watching tutorials on youtube and realized what an art makeup actually is! I am new to MAC, and love all the colors and options it offers!
I look forward to swapping advice and questions with everyone, and please send me a "hello"!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome jamie


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

Helllloooo!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

WELCOME Jamie!!! You'll love it here!


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

